# SHIMANO STRADIC 2500 FB wieder Lieferbar



## Stollenwerk (17. Juli 2007)

*Die Shimano Stradic 2500 FB ist nun wieder Lieferbar. *

*Lieferung nur so Lange Vorrat reicht.*






Die beliebte Stradic Serie wurde nun überarbeitet. Die wichtigsten Details blieben jedoch unverändert. So ist sie wieder mit Doppelkurbel und einem superschnellen Schnureinzug ausgestattet. Mit ihrem Mehrscheibenbremssystem ist die Stradic auch bei den schwersten Drills der richtige Partner.
*Fazit: *Tolle Rolle mit superschnellem Schnureinzug.
*Merkmale:* Power Roller, Hybrid Aluminium Gehäuse, Hypergear, kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Spule, Zweigeschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem, Floating Shaft II, Super Stopper II, Dyna Balance, Biogrip, 1 Ersatzspule aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium.

*Das Gewicht lag uns zum Zeitpunkt der Katalogerstellung noch nicht vor.

*Hier gehts zu Shop*


----------

